# Conexión IC SAE800



## Jurty (May 12, 2011)

Buenas, 

Estoy utilizando el integrado SAE800, no se si os sonará. Este integrado conectado a un altavoz te genera un sonido de 3 tonos, parecido al que se escucha en estaciones, aeropuertos...(supuestamente).

Lo he conectado tal y como aparece en el datasheet y el sonido que produce es horrible, lo que hago es introducirle un pulso de 5v en E1 y E2 simultaneamente, no se si es lo correcto porque el resto del circuito es bastante sencillo de montar y no parece que tenga ningún fallo.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea.....

Gracias!.

El datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/infineon/1-sae800.pdf
El altavoz es 8ohm, 0,1W


----------

